# what type of injection on a 1.6td? Propane?



## MOUNTAINGARAGE (Jul 17, 2006)

I know everyone is going to ask, "why try to make a turbo diesel go fast. Well, I already have a VR6 in another car suited for track purposes.
I picked up a 92 1.6TD that I will be driving everyday to work. I am going to make it handle and look nice, but am scared I will be pissed at the lack of power. I just want to be able to accelerate out of turns and make it up the steep hills on my commute.....and still get 35-40mpg.
My 7.3 powerstroke Excursion has all kinds of options for injection kits, but before i dive into the jetta, I wanted some opinions.
Propane? Works for bigger diesels


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: what type of injection on a 1.6td? Propane? (MOUNTAINGARAGE)*

Propane can help with diesel combustion as a catalyst, apparently. HOwever, it has some sever drawbacks that would steer me away from it. 
If you overinject, you can ignite the propane before the diesel is injected and the burn is supposed to start. That means diesel detonation - the piston is being pushed down while it is coming up. That means broken/melted parts.
Two is cost-benefit. If you want a little more power and don't care how much it costs, it could work for you. The tank, fittings and correct control for a system cost a lot. The propane itself isn't cheap. 
I am of course biased, but water-methanol injection offers you the best bang for the buck, including safety. It allows for increased power, decreased EGTs (which is great if you have turned up the fuel) and better economy. It does this with a fluid as cheap as (or cheaper than) blue -20F windshield washer fluid. Can't beat it.


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: what type of injection on a 1.6td? Propane? (MOUNTAINGARAGE)*

from what i recall about propane on diesel systems is much the same as gas+nitrous oxide


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: what type of injection on a 1.6td? Propane? (vwpoorboy)*

Nope, but its a common misconception. Its a catalyst (as I understand it) that will ignite way more quickly than the diesel, which is why it is kind of like running advanced injection timing. THat also means that if it starts to burn way too early - it will push down when the piston still has a long way to go up and things break. It does help to more completely combust the diesel, which is good - but the potential for damage is too high IMO.


----------



## rickyrunamuk (Sep 13, 2004)

greggearhead is right propane or any other fuel besides diesel is a no no for pre chamber diesel engines.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: what type of injection on a 1.6td? Propane? (greggearhead)*

If you need more fuel get your pump modded.
I would steer away from water or propane in your case.


----------



## dillenger1 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: what type of injection on a 1.6td? Propane? (jackfrost1031)*

You shoudnt use the propane in a indirect injection system.Its ok in a direct injection, it will cause the prechamber to fall out(in the idi)


_Modified by dillenger1 at 5:41 PM 11-1-2008_


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: what type of injection on a 1.6td? Propane? (dillenger1)*

get your injection pump rebuilt and modded, and a good exhuast system from the turbo back.
then install a w/m kit and turn the boost up to 20psi.
you will still get very good milage and have a really fun td


----------

